# Vivarium / terrarium plants forums ??



## TiercelR (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, i know that dendroboard have its own very interesting sub-forum about plants for the vivarium, but just i am curious if there in the web actually do exist such forums lonely specialized on plants for the vivarium / terrarium as their main exclusive and lonely subject. Thanks.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's one that you might like: Vivarium Forums


----------



## TiercelR (Mar 28, 2011)

frogface said:


> Here's one that you might like: Vivarium Forums


frogface, thank you for your help.


----------

